# Gas or Diesel???



## dreamer (Dec 6, 2008)

My full time job is sales. I drive about 100 miles a day. I have a lawn care snow removal business that I do after work. I drive a car for work but I use my wives Trailblazer for the lawn care. I am looking to get a truck and put a plow on it. I am considering a diesel but the increased upfront cost and the maintenance cost are pushing me to the gas. I don't have a heavy trailer so the pulling really does not factor in. What would you buy if you were in my shoes?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Diesel. All day, every day. 

What are these maintenance costs you speak of? 

Wouldn't you want 30+% better mileage towing a trailer and 50% better mileage plowing?


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Diesel its just that easy.


----------



## dreamer (Dec 6, 2008)

Isn't it more expensive to maintain a diesel engine? Oil changes and other regular maintenance.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

dreamer;947385 said:


> Isn't it more expensive to maintain a diesel engine? Oil changes and other regular maintenance.


Not really.

But you have to use it a fair amount to justify a diesel.

I am guessing a gas may be better for you.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Sure get a diesel...spend more per gallon....oil changes....turbo's....trannys....injectors....glow plugs.....all maintenance s h i t & never mind when something has to be done.....They have to just about pull the cab off the chassis....

Dont waste your time people on this site think you can only plow with a....4x4 diesel with an automatic & a boss v-plow.....Anything else is just not professional....
Friggin Turkeys


----------



## JLL25 (Jan 6, 2007)

Diesel all the way. If you can afford the upfront investment it is worth it. The diesel costs more but look at the trade in value of two identical trucks except one is gas and one is diesel. Also over the first 50,000 miles you make up the extra initial cost and then some in fuel savings. Most definitely worth it.

You might not need it now for your pulling but if you plow you will like it more, diesel is all low end power. Plus if you think you will eventually pull a heavier trailer, or any excavation equipment you'll be glad for the diesel.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

TommyMac;947396 said:


> Sure get a diesel...spend more per gallon....oil changes....turbo's....trannys....injectors....glow plugs.....all maintenance s h i t & never mind when something has to be done.....They have to just about pull the cab off the chassis....
> 
> Dont waste your time people on this site think you can only plow with a....4x4 diesel with an automatic & a boss v-plow.....Anything else is just not professional....
> Friggin Turkeys


Your the turkey in this thread.

Running your mouth about something you obviously have no clue about.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

cretebaby;947402 said:


> Your the turkey in this thread.
> 
> Running your mouth about something you obviously have no clue about.


All right numbnuts here we go again....Can you honestly see spending 10grand for a diesel option, especially on these new shi& boxes they get horrible mileage & then all the maintenance that goes along with them.....Again I drive a real truck I'm not a parkin lot cowboy who has a "Big Boy Diesel P/U" & think he's a heavy hauler :laughing:


----------



## JLL25 (Jan 6, 2007)

TommyMac;947396 said:


> Sure get a diesel...spend more per gallon....oil changes....turbo's....trannys....injectors....glow plugs.....all maintenance s h i t & never mind when something has to be done.....They have to just about pull the cab off the chassis....
> 
> Dont waste your time people on this site think you can only plow with a....4x4 diesel with an automatic & a boss v-plow.....Anything else is just not professional....
> Friggin Turkeys


He's got it all figured out :laughing:

Yes the diesel costs more for an oil change but you also go twice as long between changes.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

We have ford supe dutys v10 gas and 6.0 diesel. I can say they both have there place. We do tow alot and its nice to have the diesel but I enjoy the gas more most of the time. Gas is cheaper the fuel savings is pretty much nothing and the up front cost and so on. I understand the trade in and resale of a diesel but in a horrible truck market that will be around for a while I wouldnt worry about it cause it again isnt of much value. Just ff the little you posted I would start with a gas and if you grow your business then maybe go diesel. The other huge thing about diesel is the ford 6.0 is the biggest POS that has ever found its way into a truck. Of the 7or 8 I am around daily everyone has been in for numerous problems that are not fixed cheap. Ex: EGR, Turbos, Head gaskets, Oil lines Injectors and so on.. I am not knocking diesel or gas it just bothers me when people jump right in and are die hard one or the other or this brand or that.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

TommyMac;947414 said:


> All right numbnuts here we go again....Can you honestly see spending 10grand for a diesel option, especially on these new shi& boxes they get horrible mileage & then all the maintenance that goes along with them.....Again I drive a real truck I'm not a parkin lot cowboy who has a "Big Boy Diesel P/U" & think he's a heavy hauler :laughing:


So you're a truck driver?

Diesel option isn't 10k and you shouldn't be fixing any of the items you mentioned before it has paid for itself.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

cretebaby;947425 said:


> So you're a truck driver?
> 
> Diesel option isn't 10k and you shouldn't be fixing any of the items you mentioned before it has paid for itself.


He drives some like 1972 Tri-Axle R model Mack so he thinks he knows everything there is to know about every diesel ever produced. I honestly don't even know why he's on plowsite. He's 10 times worse than BigDave could ever dream of. Not worth wasting your time in an argument. We've all proved him wrong several times and he keeps going like the [email protected] Energizer battery. At least with Dave it was fun and we could all come to an understanding in the end.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

dreamer;947385 said:


> Isn't it more expensive to maintain a diesel engine? Oil changes and other regular maintenance.


As stated, it takes more oil but I go 20,000 miles between changes. The only other regular maint is a $10 fuel filter every 10,000 miles.



TommyMac;947396 said:


> Sure get a diesel...spend more per gallon not always....oil changesmuch less often....turbo's.requires no maint...trannys all trucks need trans maint....injectors.no issues...glow plugs.dont even have those....all maintenance s h i t & never mind when something has to be done.....They have to just about pull the cab off the chassis.outright lie unless you have a 6.4...
> 
> Dont waste your time people on this site think you can only plow with a....4x4 diesel with an automatic & a boss v-plow.....Anything else is just not professional....
> Friggin Turkeys


----------



## JLL25 (Jan 6, 2007)

I drove gas all my life and got a diesel the beginning of this year, I love it and won't ever buy another gas unless something changes for the worse. Yes they do both have their pros and cons, but every now and then when I use a gas truck its night and day. When I'm pulling a full trailer with a gas I think to myself "somethings gonna give eventually" when I'm in my truck I feel like "damn, did I hook the trailer up"

That being said if you are going to be doing light towing for a long time and not much plowing you will be better served no matter what you get than you are with a Trailblazer...


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

dreamer;947341 said:


> My full time job is sales. I drive about 100 miles a day. I have a lawn care snow removal business that I do after work. I drive a car for work but I use my wives Trailblazer for the lawn care. I am looking to get a truck and put a plow on it. I am considering a diesel but the increased upfront cost and the maintenance cost are pushing me to the gas. I don't have a heavy trailer so the pulling really does not factor in. What would you buy if you were in my shoes?


What are you doing the snow removal with now?


----------



## JLL25 (Jan 6, 2007)

JDiepstra;947487 said:


> As stated, it takes more oil but I go 20,000 miles between changes. The only other regular maint is a $10 fuel filter every 10,000 miles.


$10 fuel filter? I don't know what youre driving but my truck is like $100 for the filter, its every 15k I think.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

dreamer;947341 said:


> My full time job is sales. I drive about 100 miles a day. I have a lawn care snow removal business that I do after work. I drive a car for work but I use my wives Trailblazer for the lawn care. I am looking to get a truck and put a plow on it. I am considering a diesel but the increased upfront cost and the maintenance cost are pushing me to the gas. * I don't have a heavy trailer so the pulling really does not factor in*. What would you buy if you were in my shoes?


I've had plenty of gas & 1 diesel. IMO, if your not pulling a heavy trailer on a regular basis, I'd skip the diesel. As a matter of fact, if I didn't pull a 8-10K pound trailer 12-15K miles a year, I'd get rid of the diesel.

I've done the actual, honest math on gas vs. deisel in my own business over five years of ownership. The gas trucks have been far cheaper to operate. If someone tells you you can't push snow or pull a lawnmower or 2 with a gas truck, they're ignorant.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

JDiepstra;947487 said:


> As stated, it takes more oil but I go 20,000 miles between changes. The only other regular maint is a $10 fuel filter every 10,000 miles.


realy? wouldent going 20000 miles plowing with out an oil change be a little extreme, i go 6000. but i drive a diesel, and they are great for towing, and for plowing (so far) unforently i cant compare because this is my first truck. IMO get a diesel


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ajslands;947524 said:
 

> realy? wouldent going 20000 miles plowing with out an oil change be a little extreme, i go 6000. but i drive a diesel, and they are great for towing, and for plowing (so far) unforently i cant compare because this is my first truck. IMO get a diesel


Changing your oil @ 6k is a waste of money IMO.

Ain't it past your bedtime?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

ok but 20000


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ajslands;947546 said:


> ok but 20000


Pretty sure he is running synthetic and doing oil analysis.

So 20k really isn't that long.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

JLL25;947509 said:


> $10 fuel filter? I don't know what youre driving but my truck is like $100 for the filter, its every 15k I think.


You could just look at my sig line. It's actually less than $10. Baldwin PF7977. 5 micron absolute. Best filter available for the stock Cummins fuel filter bowl.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

ajslands;947524 said:


> realy? wouldent going 20000 miles plowing with out an oil change be a little extreme, i go 6000. but i drive a diesel, and they are great for towing, and for plowing (so far) unforently i cant compare because this is my first truck. IMO get a diesel


It's fine. Amsoil fluid and filter. Analysis shows the oil has acceptable levels of contaminants when I send a sample in.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

cretebaby;947579 said:


> Pretty sure he is running synthetic and doing oil analysis.
> 
> So 20k really isn't that long.


OH good call!


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Quick test for diesel vs gas for choice of truck:

Assume:

1) $10,000 diesel cost over gas cost
2) price of diesel fuel same as gasoline
3) diesel 30% more fuel efficient than gas

_If_ vehicle is to last 10 years (our last two trucks lasted 12 and 13 years)
Break even is when $1,000 each year of diesel engine price tag equals the 30% fuel savings
so

$1,000 = 30% gasoline cost for that truck that year

so if you are using $2,000 of gasoline per year, savings for diesel fuel would be 30% of $2,000 or $600. Best idea is to stick with a gasoline engine. If your using $10,000 of gasoline per year, savings 30% of $10,000 or $3,000 diesel is a good investment. We haven't found a lot of difference between the gas truck and the diesel truck for engine maintenance. Our summer trailers weigh in at 4800 pounds loaded so that tips the balance to diesel for us.

Feel free to reset the assumptions and recalculate


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

A person can EASILY find a good used diesel that is ABSOLUTELY not $10,000 more than a compareable gasser. That's way high.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

JDiepstra;947606 said:


> A person can EASILY find a good used diesel that is ABSOLUTELY not $10,000 more than a compareable gasser. That's way high.


I have a b----- of a time finding a used diesel, that isn't an extended cab or crew cab (nobody wants to trade in a regular cab)
Would you say $1,000 a year for price of diesel engine over gas engine. (two 4 year old trucks one diesel, one gas, diesel will be _$6,000_ more than gas?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

heather lawn spray;947627 said:


> I have a b----- of a time finding a used diesel, that isn't an extended cab or crew cab (nobody wants to trade in a regular cab)true. most people don't want those, so there arent many
> Would you say $1,000 a year for price of diesel engine over gas engine. (two 4 year old trucks one diesel, one gas, diesel will be _$6,000_ more than gas?


ok.

asdfasdfasdfasdf


----------



## larrylaverne (Nov 13, 2009)

dreamer;947341 said:


> My full time job is sales. I drive about 100 miles a day. I have a lawn care snow removal business that I do after work. I drive a car for work but I use my wives Trailblazer for the lawn care. I am looking to get a truck and put a plow on it. I am considering a diesel but the increased upfront cost and the maintenance cost are pushing me to the gas. I don't have a heavy trailer so the pulling really does not factor in. What would you buy if you were in my shoes?


don't look at it as gas vs.diesel, either engine will seve you well you should be more concerned with being a 3/4 or 1 ton and cab configuration, short/long bed etc.etc. and mostly the overall condition of the whole truck. it sounds like you only need the truck on a part time basis., your already employed elsewhere. bottom line is how much money are you going to plunk down to buy a good reliable truck to run a part time business regardless of gas or diesel engine.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Every situation is different, but for a start up truck look for a plain jane clean 2500 gasser. Why spend way too much coin to start off with, the extra cost of the diesel truck can be better put to use. Spend it on extra equipment advertising or a larger trailer. 

When you find yourself driving 30-50k a year and working the truck 50% of the time move up to the diesel. Sure the diesel sounds great and simpily impresive to drive in comparison, but in your situation you will loose money!! Do some research on the diesel trucks and you will find many have some serious fuel delivery issues which will cost $2000 to $6000 to resolve.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

are you in a state that gets realy cold in the winter? diesels love warm air


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

JLL25;947509 said:


> $10 fuel filter? I don't know what youre driving but my truck is like *$100 for the filter*, its every 15k I think.


I'd love to know what kind of truck you have so I can not add one to the fleet. 

$100 is insane for a glorified resine impregnated coffee filter.

And for the OP. Where do you see yourself in 5 years? Still doing the same thing P/T, F/T or getting out of it?

If you plan on plowing you'll want at least a 3/4ton, if you want to do commercial jobs where you'll want a huge v-plow eventually, you'll want a 1ton or better.

Myself, I'd probably keep my eyes peeled for a 98-01 Dodge Cummins with an auto and 
4wd. Clutches don't do so well for driveway plowing.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;947711 said:


> Do some research on the diesel trucks and you will find many have some serious fuel delivery issues which will cost $2000 to $6000 to resolve.


Eh?



ajslands;947715 said:


> are you in a state that gets realy cold in the winter? diesels love warm air


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

ajslands;947715 said:


> are you in a state that gets realy cold in the winter? diesels love warm air


today's diesel's don't care if the air is warm or not.... they start just fine in the cold.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;947711 said:


> Every situation is different, but for a start up truck look for a plain jane clean 2500 gasser. Why spend way too much coin to start off with, the extra cost of the diesel truck can be better put to use. Spend it on extra equipment advertising or a larger trailer.


pretty much my feelings on it.

Deisels are great and if performance towing is your only concern then by all means go for the deisel. If finances were not a concern I would have a deisel in my driveway tomorrow

I have done the math again and again for towing occasionaly and plowing, unless diesel fuel becomes the same cost as gasoline or you get a smoking deal on a deisel, a gas engine makes more economic sense! Now if your towing a 10Klbs mini everyday its a different story, based on your posts your not. I calculated a fuel savings of about $0.02 a mile, assuming you pay $8,000 (extra) for a new diesel thats 400,000 miles to pay for it


----------



## dreamer (Dec 6, 2008)

I currently use a snow blower and a shovel for snow. The plan is for me to get ride of my car and drive the truck all the time. Already know that I want a 3/4 ton RC or ECSB. And it will be a GM product.
Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

ajslands;947715 said:


> are you in a state that gets realy cold in the winter? diesels love warm air


That must be why they put inter-coolers on them.


----------



## ondirtymax (Dec 22, 2008)

ChevKid03;947833 said:


> today's diesel's don't care if the air is warm or not.... they start just fine in the cold.


Not true........yes they will start, but you will always get better fuel mileage in the summer, diesels hate the cold just for that reason.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

ajslands;947715 said:


> are you in a state that gets realy cold in the winter? diesels love warm air


No diesels love cold air. Why do you think they sell aftermarket intercoolers and cold air intakes and not aftermarket preheaters and hot air intakes?



DAFFMOBILEWASH;947711 said:


> !! Do some research on the diesel trucks and you will find many have some serious fuel delivery issues which will cost $2000 to $6000 to resolve.


Define many.



ondirtymax;947984 said:


> Not true........yes they will start, but you will always get better fuel mileage in the summer, diesels hate the cold just for that reason.


Lower mileage in the winter comes from longer warm up times, having more resistance from snow on the ground, less BTU's in winter blend, and more idle time in general. Cold air is also more dense, so it does require more fuel to burn. Yes, you do burn more fuel in the winter in most cases, but once your engine warms up, it is loving every pound of boost you can cram into it. Diesels love cold air.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Since your not hauling a heavy trailer you don't need a siesel IMO. If can find a deal on one you should get it IMO.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

mercer_me;948535 said:


> Since your not hauling a heavy trailer you don't need a siesel IMO. If can find a deal on one you should get it IMO.


What's a siesel?

Pulling trailer has nothing to do with it IMO.


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

you can make more hp and still be reliable with a diesel but thats just what im in to


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

cretebaby;948590 said:


> What's a siesel?


Isn't that a kind of rope or somethin'?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

heather lawn spray;948777 said:


> Isn't that a kind of rope or somethin'?


That's sisal. :laughing:


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

cretebaby;948827 said:


> That's sisal. :laughing:


is siesel what happens when you soak rope with diesel?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

heather lawn spray;948851 said:


> is siesel what happens when you soak rope with diesel?


:laughing: I am sure that has a name too, but I have no idea what it is. :laughing:


----------



## fluemasterjr (Nov 28, 2008)

look around and see what you can find you can find great deals on a used diesel in 06 i bought my 03 dodge 3/4 ton ext. cab short bed with a 6 speed for 18,000 i was looking for a gasser when i found that truck they were over 20,000 . if you look around you can find diesels for less than gas. i will be up grading my wife's tacoma to a diesel we need to up grade and i have found used diesels for the same as 1/2 ton gassers much more truck for the money. I change the fuel filter twice a year once it gets cold and then in the summer i do 30000 miles a year. the best part is that it pushes snow like incredibly. good luck


----------



## brimfield (Jan 2, 2009)

One thing about diesel is the longer life for the motors, 300,000 is no problem for them and still running strong.The better fuel mileage is a plus and they are quite strong motors. I would agree you can find a used diesel at a gas truck price, I got a 2002 Chevy 2500 Duramax for $9200 last year. It needed tires and an e brake. ON the downside some of the repairs clould get $$$,I have not seen this yet.I would buy a diesel over gas any day as I got sucked into the torque and fuel ecconomy, its fun to smoke cars witha diesel and let em smell the smoke:laughing:


----------



## AbbottCon. (Jan 12, 2010)

big diesel lovers here i dont disagree my big trucks are all diesel. but heres the thing this guy is just starting out pretty much here and the cost difference between a gas job and a diesel is 10 grand just to start forget the maintenance. hes coming from his wifes trailblazer come on no offense but anything is going to be an upgrade. and since hes one truck hes probably only doing residential so hes not going to have big lots where the pushing power of a diesel makes a world of difference. my advice buy a used 2500 gas job, not a ford cause ford gas jobs are weak (great diesel f350 tho) and give it a year it will pay for itself then i you still want to do some trade it for a diesel.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow, interesting thread here. Maybe we can throw in a few more questions: Should I go with Ford or Chevy or Dodge? How about Direct Lift vs. Chain Lift Plow? What brand plow should I get(I've heard that Western is the ONLY way to go)? Is anyone a supporter of Obama? Should I only stick with American made products........????

At least this thread got to post #6 before someone went off the nut!



:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TreffertLawnWrx (Apr 24, 2003)

I have done the math, towing/plowing and daily driving. At 30k miles a year, at the prices of fuel vs. gas here (about $.20) you only save $1k/year on fuel only. Thats 7 years to make up the difference in cost. Now its 2017, you have a diesel you are all proud of (I have a '03 gas i bought new) and it has 210,000 worked miles. No matter how you cut it, it still ahs alot of miles. 

I also bought a new '05 CC LT duramax. Now that truck is very different from a '09 duramax, 22mpg with LLY on the highway vs. 16 with LMM, that is a big swing. I loves diesels, but until diesel drops another .50 a gallon, its doesnt make sence. With the new 6 speed with a 6.0, you will get around 12 mpg unloaded.

I always said i would buy diesels, and if you can get a nice used pre-DPF model go for it, but you are going to pay the same (as of today) for a 09 reg cab gas (23k after rebates/discount) as as 5 year old Crew Diesel that has 70k miles on, no warranty... I went with new/warranty.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

save the money buy a gasser . the days of reliable great mileage diesel are over.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

CARDOCTOR;960658 said:


> save the money buy a gasser . the days of reliable great mileage diesel are over.


I think Diesel is really going to a boost from Biodiesel in the near future.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

ConnorExum;960663 said:


> I think Diesel is really going to a boost from Biodiesel in the near future.


Not where the temp drops below 32F*.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

mnglocker;964845 said:


> Not where the temp drops below 32F*.


32*!?!? That's really stretching it, even bio of the earlier days would keep lower than that, especially blended. Nowadays they make antigel for bio just the same as regular diesel. When the time comes where mass produced bio is the norm, I'm sure that they'll have it to where cold temps won't affect it any more than it does #2.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

smoore45;960210 said:


> wow, interesting thread here. Maybe we can throw in a few more questions: Should i go with ford or chevy or dodge? How about direct lift vs. Chain lift plow? What brand plow should i get(i've heard that western is the only way to go)? Is anyone a supporter of obama? Should i only stick with american made products........????
> 
> At least this thread got to post #6 before someone went off the nut!
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


lol.......


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

CARDOCTOR;960658 said:


> save the money buy a gasser . the days of reliable great mileage diesel are over.


Nothing could be furthur from the truth--don't know how you possibly can make a statement like that.As technology is getting increased,so is reliability.GVW vs. GVW,a modern diesel will always get better mileage over a gasser.How much more is extremely dependant upon the driver's habits. The trick is to keep RPM's under 2K on the highway and just enough R's as necessary for plowing/salting with a diesel.Sure,you can save money on the initial purchase of a gasser vs. a diesel,but for the long term investment--mileage,longevity,reliability,less maintenance,and longer amortization,there is no question that the diesel is superior.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JLL25;947417 said:


> He's got it all figured out :laughing:
> 
> Yes the diesel costs more for an oil change but you also go twice as long between changes.


Most definetly NOT true....



ajslands;947524 said:


> realy? wouldent going 20000 miles plowing with out an oil change be a little extreme, i go 6000. but i drive a diesel, and they are great for towing, and for plowing (so far) unforently i cant compare because this is my first truck. IMO get a diesel


20,000 miles is extremely overdue! Its beyond the point of pure craziness  If one were to leave an oil change interval that long, there would be no more oil left in the pan. Diesels go thru oil when worked hard. I change my oil/filter every 5 or 6... 



cretebaby;947537 said:


> Changing your oil @ 6k is a waste of money IMO.
> QUOTE]
> 
> WHAT???


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

what the frig were we even talking about... i got lost after thread 12........... OP go out and buy a Hybrid/gas from GM j/k .... I bet I was the first to mention Hybrid here...


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

CARDOCTOR;960658 said:


> save the money buy a gasser . the days of reliable great mileage diesel are over.


your joking? right? i hope you are.


----------



## Silverado_guy07 (Jan 29, 2008)

I own a 2005 chev 3500 diesel and a 2007 chev 2500 gas. I'm looking for a new truck and I can't even figure out if I want a gas or diesel???

I have never fixed anything on my diesel truck. 
On the gas truck I had to repair the transfer case and torque converter.

-one of the benefits I find with the diesel option in GM is that you get an Allison 1000 transmission which seems like a much better powertrain than on the gas trucks.

But with 160000KM powertrain warrenty does it really matter
I'd hope to be on to the next truck by 160Kms

I have only had experience with GM's but my friend loves Cummins dodges and that's all he buys except for one topkick with Dmax.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

You diesel guys are a cult. This guy has NO reason to buy a diesel. OP, just get the gasser and save $10,000. Go buy a nice plow and spreader. God, I can't believe what a bunch of weirdo's you guys are, you don't even agree with each other!


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

lol, i leave this thread for a couple of days, i would have thought this thread would be dead already


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

WIPensFan;970408 said:


> You diesel guys are a cult. This guy has NO reason to buy a diesel. OP, just get the gasser and save $10,000. Go buy a nice plow and spreader. God, I can't believe what a bunch of weirdo's you guys are, you don't even agree with each other!


Once you go diesel you don't go back...


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

ConnorExum;970420 said:


> Once you go diesel you don't go back...


EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!-----The fumes alone are more intoxicating than watching a couple of tanned Brazilian babes oil wrestle.Well----maybe at least some fugly ones.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

tuney443;970569 said:


> EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!-----The fumes alone are more intoxicating than watching a couple of tanned Brazilian babes oil wrestle.Well----maybe at least some fugly ones.


:laughing: diesel fumes make me h****


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

Love my Diesel. But you have to be comfortable with the money you spend. If you only drive it five mile a day it will never last. But if u plan on towin, plowin you will love it. Its all really a money thing for everything. The diesel will last a heck of a lot longer though


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

smoore45;960210 said:


> Wow, interesting thread here. Maybe we can throw in a few more questions: Should I go with Ford or Chevy or Dodge? How about Direct Lift vs. Chain Lift Plow? What brand plow should I get(I've heard that Western is the ONLY way to go)? Is anyone a supporter of Obama? Should I only stick with American made products........????
> 
> At least this thread got to post #6 before someone went off the nut!
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


You forgot to carry or not to carry while plowing, who's better looking Rosie or Sasquatch and what to do about the pit bull on your route because the owners a bad owner but your shelty keeps attacking the neighbors pet chickens.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

mnglocker;972196 said:


> ..... who's better looking Rosie or Sasquatch ....


Hey, don't ask questions that are impossible to answer!


----------

